# Pioneer Djm 600 murió



## Lyrio (Nov 19, 2008)

Hola a todos! espero que me podais echar un cable.

Ayer me dieron una Pioneer Djm 600 cuyo único problema era que no se escuchaba nada através del jack de los auriculares. Desmonté el jack y me di cuenta de que ya alguien lo habia intentado reparar aunque con tan mala fortuna que quedaron residuos de estaño puenteando componentes de la placa del jack.

Finalmente pude eliminar esos residuos y para comprobar que funcionaba monté el jack con una regleta y por el exterior de la mesa en plan de prueba. Todo salió perfecto, todos los canales se oian en stereo por los auriculares.

El problema viene cuando decido fijar el jack a la mesa y cerrarla, al encenderla me doi cuenta de que ya no sale señal por el jack pero tampoco por el master, la mesa se enciende pero no suena nada, la apago, la enciendo y desde ese momento la mesa no a vuelto a dar señales de vida.

Cuando la enciendes se olle un ligero zumbido conforme le está entrando corriente pero no hace nada.

Me puse a comprobar con el tester y los 220V entran y llegan hasta el transformador, ¿es normal que del cable de corriente al transformador pasa corriente y el tester no marque nada en el fusible?

No me dedico a la electronica y mis conocimientos son muy básicos así que cualquier consejo por simple que parezca me ayudará. Muchas gracias.


----------



## lanselor (Nov 19, 2008)

El fusible está en una base?. Si puedes retiralo (si tienes que desoldar será un poco más engorroso) y comprueba si hay continuidad (poniendo el "tester" en continuidad), si la tiene el fusible está bien.

Si funcionaba antes de poner el jack y ahora nó. Me aventuraria a decir que el problema está ahi. Vuelve a sacarlo y a probarlo si funciona intenta soldar con más cuidado. Si nó, revisa la circuiteria más cercana a ver si observas algo.

Si además, puedes conseguir un osciloscopio. Intenta seguir la señal de entrada, a ver donde recae el fallo.


----------



## Lyrio (Nov 20, 2008)

Hola de nuevo y gracias a lanselor por contestar 

Ayer estube haciendo comprovaciones con el tester y comparandolas con datos sacados del modelo anterior djm500, el fusible tiene continuidad, es mas tanto en la 600 como en la 500 al transformador le llegan 220V AC y salen unos 4,2v DC, pero cuando mido los cables que van de la fuente a la parte frontal de la mesa (iluminación,faders,potenciometros) en la djm500 me da una diferencia de potencial de entre 11 y 34 v DC y en la djm600 entre 0 y 0.2v es decir... nada.

Me e fijado que la fuente de alimentación lleba 3 condensadores grandes que no tienen mala pinta pero entre el mismo y la placa hay como unos pegotes color verde oscuro y nose si es algún tipo de silicona que se usa en electronica o es que han petado y eso a salido de dentro. Tenia entendido que cuando un condensador peta se abre de arriba.


----------



## lanselor (Nov 20, 2008)

He visto algunos que tambien se abren por abajo.

¿la fuente está separada del resto? Si es así comprueba las salidas de la fuente desde ahi. Si no sale nada. El problema está en la fuente. Si sale, abrá que seguir buscando. Puedes probar a medir entre los condensadores.
pero MUCHO CUIDADO CON LOS CORTOS.

Recuerda que los condensadores estarán cargados a su nivel maximod e carga, asi que comprueba cuando es antes de medir, si no están a su nivel de carga es que están mal.


----------



## Lyrio (Nov 20, 2008)

Es la fuente seguro, y finalmente creo que esa masa verde es silicona o pegamento porque el condensador no está inflado y me han dicho que lo que sale de dentro es un liquido que corroe el metal y la placa no una masa.

Ad+ me han dicho que  si peta algun condensador la mesa funcionaria mal pero almenos arrancaria, esta tarde seguire investigando, y me centraré en el puente de graetz.

Seguiré informaciónrmando y muchisimas gracias.


----------



## Lyrio (Nov 21, 2008)

No quiero hablar antes de tiempo pero e encontrado unos componentes (icp n15) que son una especie de fusibles pequeñitos de color negro que han perdido la continuidad, en la FA hay 4 y solo 1 da continuidad, esta tarde y sino el findesemana los sustitullo


----------



## Lyrio (Nov 26, 2008)

Solucionado ! eran los icp n15       

Grácias y espero que le sirva a alguien


----------



## lanselor (Nov 26, 2008)

Me alegro. Supongo que será de ayuda para otra gente con problemas similares. ^^.

Hasta otra!


----------



## kmdoce (May 7, 2022)

Hola! Tengo un problema parecido, aunque no exactamente igual. En la misma marca y modelo de mesa, al sustituir el conector del jack de auriculares me doy cuenta de que no se escuchan, pese a que a la mesa, si le entra la señal de audio y si seleccionas los distintos cues de los canales se encienden los leds de que tienen entrada de audio de todos los canales.

Sin embargo, los auriculares nos suenan y lo que es peor, ni sale señal de audio ni tampoco se encienden los leds de la salida de master...

Que podrá ser? Deciros que tampoco tengo grandes conocimientos de electrónica.

Gracias por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2022)

kmdoce dijo:


> al sustituir el conector del jack de auriculares me doy cuenta de que no se escuchan, pese a que a la mesa, si le entra la señal de audio



Posible mala soldadura o mas probablemente rotura del impreso !


----------



## kmdoce (May 7, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Posible mala soldadura o mas probablemente rotura del impreso !


La soldadura la he repasado y se ve correcta, amen que era muy sencilla... también tengo que decir que la mesa la tenía guardada hace mucho tiempo en un armario y no es mía, pero creo recordar que funcionaba correctamente.

Parece algo mas de la placa, por que como digo esta muerta. No saca señal alguna y tampoco suenan los auriculares.

Alguna idea amigos? Gracias por vuestra ayuda!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2022)

Si al menos no subes *fotos grandes claras y nítidas* del frente y dorso de la plaqueta dónde va el jack de auriculares (cuyo reemplazo supuestamente causó el problema)  . . . que esperas que adivinemos ?


----------

